#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Direct/Management Quota Admissions Related Discussions >  >  Apeejay Satya University, Gurgaon 2012 Admission, Fee Structure, Branches, Placements

## richa_tiwari

*About* : The Apeejay Stya University is a seat of  global learning that offers rich opportunities for innovative  teaching-learning, creativity and research across disciplines. It aims  to bring about transformation of society through value-based education,  man-making and nation-building, by blending together the dual identities  of a technology and research based university with a liberal arts  institution. 

Established by the Apeejay Stya  Education Foundation in the state of Haryana [under Act No. 10 of the  Haryana Private Universities (Amendment) Act 2010], the ASU provides  students not only ‘education for living and livelihood’ but also  ‘education for life’, and empower learners with a fundamental foundation  in leadership and professional skills to face the challenges of the new  liberalized global economy.

 Situated amidst a sprawling, picturesque  campus with state-of-the-art infrastructure on the Sohna-Palwal Road in  Gurgaon district of Haryana, the ASU offers a wide range of innovative  graduate, postgraduate and doctoral programmes across a plethora of  disciplines that are based on the best education practices of some of  the leading universities of the world. These are greatly facilitated by  the strong industry-academia linkages, already established by the  existing Apeejay institutions of higher learning in all disciplines  being offered by the University.

*Fee Structure :*

*Total Fee for 1st Year: Rs. 99900
**Total Fee for 2nd Year: Rs. 82950
**Total Fee for 3rd Year:* *Rs. 82950
**Total Fee for 4th Year:* *Rs. 84350

 Total Fee: Rs. 350150*




*Branches* 


*S. No.*
*Programme [Course]*
*Duration*

 *1
2
3
4
5
6*
*
7
*
 *B. Tech. in Mechanical Engineering and Product Design
B. Tech. in Electronics & Communication Engineering
B. Tech. in Electronics & Instrumentation Engineering
B. Tech. in Electrical and Electronics Engineering
B. Tech. in Biotechnology**
B. Tech. + M. Tech. in Biotechnology**

B. Tech. in Computer Science & Engineering*
 *4 Years
4 Years
4 Years
4 Years
4 Years
5 Years Integrated
4 Years*




*Campus Facilities*

At ASU, ideas flow freely in environments like that of a Learning Resource Centre. The facilities at ASU's library include:  
An extensive collection of over 40,000 books, including regular  periodicals, journals, course-related, and general interest booksDELNET (Developing library Network) andINDSET (Indian National Digital library in Science & Technology) online connectivity to support project and research work.A scholarly journal room, multimedia section, book bank facility, and an impressive central hall for students and faculty.
*Hostels*

ASU provides affordable residential accommodation integrated within the campus to cultivate an environment conducive to research and promote dialogue among students, their peers, and faculty members. The ASU hostels are a perfect place to live away from home. Overlooking the green pastures, the two hostels can accommodate up to 155 boys and 105 girls. They offer single- or double* occupancy rooms depending on availability, student seniority and merit. The residential accommodations are coupled with all facilities, including:

Well-furnished rooms
Round-the-clock electricity
Room coolers
RO water supply
Hot water
Provision for indoor and outdoor games
Extensive Wi-Fi connectivity across all rooms
Special access to the library and computer lab even after the normal working hours


Queries are welcome....... :): 





  Similar Threads: ITM University 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Branches, Placements Discussions Direct Admission in Apeejay Satya University, Gurgaon K.N. Modi University 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Branches, Placements Gyan Vihar University Jaipur 2012 Admissions, Placements, Fee Structure, Branches DCE Gurgaon 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fee Structure

----------

